# New Poljot Aviator



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You know I really miss the old days when it comes to Russian watches :sadwalk:

Not only does the new Aviator look like a dog's breakfast it has a Valjoux 7750 movement!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's pretty nasty.... but even worst is this new line with their name on:










Ugly, fitted with Ronda quartz movements and price-tags over â‚¬500. Sold in-flight by some air companies and, AFAIK, it's a Swiss company behind these atrocities, the brand being under license from Volmax.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Have to agree guys, not for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They`ve definitely lost the plot IMO :no:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think it was to be expected... hard times for them, no more Russian movements, prices very close to Japanese and Swiss alternatives, no clue to what people that go after Swiss watches are looking for (take a look at Moscow Classic catalogue...).

I really think this is another nail in the coffin. Russian watchmaking is over.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The companies selling what are supposed to be Russian watches are screwed.

The original selling point was the idea of cheap watches with time proven movements that worked (usually  ). That's long gone now, I don't think these mongrels have much of a future.

Later,

William


----------



## nick555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Russian watchmaking was over few years ago. Unfortunately.


----------



## bondjing (Feb 2, 2012)

Ditto...I was just considering my first Russuian watch, too. Guess I won't be "Russian" to get one just yet (sorry, had to).

Plus, I just shelled out more some dough yesterday on my first Seagull, and two weeks before that I bought a second Orient Star...yeesh...

I suppose I'm just jonesing for non swiss autos at the moment...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now i actually like that.....straight up 

whats the specs on it John?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bondjing said:


> Ditto...I was just considering my first Russuian watch, too. Guess I won't be "Russian" to get one just yet (sorry, had to).
> 
> Plus, I just shelled out more some dough yesterday on my first Seagull, and two weeks before that I bought a second Orient Star...yeesh...
> 
> I suppose I'm just jonesing for non swiss autos at the moment...


There are still plenty of true Russian watches around. Lots of Poljots 31xx which tend to be a lot more cheap than any Volmax stuff (although Volmax watches are worth every penny... just not these new models)

BTW JoT, where did you find that one? It's not on the official Volmax site, or at least I couldn't find it...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It was on Timezone's Industry News section, I don't think it is on general sale yet!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

JoT said:


> You know I really miss the old days when it comes to Russian watches :sadwalk:
> 
> Not only does the new Aviator look like a dog's breakfast it has a Valjoux 7750 movement!


I dont think it looks to bad, I just dont get the mix of colours on the pushers (whats that all about?)

Prob' look better on a nice black strap to, (an all black watch with a brown strap, again whats that all about?)

:fox:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The very reasons I only collect vintage USSR's


----------



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

bit too busy for me


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxdog said:


> I dont think it looks to bad, I just dont get the mix of colours on the pushers (whats that all about?)
> 
> Prob' look better on a nice black strap to, (an all black watch with a brown strap, again whats that all about?)
> 
> :fox:


The colour of the pushers probably comes from these WW2 style watches:










...or from their Axion model:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


>


It must take an hour to wind that thing. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> It must take an hour to wind that thing.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Maybe they supply it with a crank? :lol:


----------



## Neil2094 (May 30, 2011)

*hmm, I actually like all of the watches I've seen so far on this thread. I may have to add some to my wish list*


----------

